# German textbook



## Falcons508

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows of a good, up to date book to help me learn German. I really would like to learn but im not sure which book I should purchase.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Is a book the best way to learn? Or should I get tapes, audiobooks etc.?

sorry for the double post


----------



## driFDer

I don't believe there is just ONE book. If so, let me know and I'll buy it! I've purchased about 8 books in the last 1 year or so. I have yet to find just one that covers everything. I started out with the "German for Dummies" book. It is a good start I think. It comes with an audio CD (very important) so that you can read along and LISTEN to the sounds of the language to help you get the correct phonetics. It does not however, cover much grammar beyond basic sentence structure. One must be fimillar with language phrases and parts of speech before one can truely learn a language. If you think you might be a bit weak in this area, I would suggest you buy an english grammar book and brush up.

    I read that book cover to cover twice. I still felt very lost, and had no education on conjugating verbs, or declining adjectives. So I then went out and bought a book called "german verb drills." It covers verb placement,usage, and how to conjugate verbs. Best $10 I've ever spent! I would also recommend "essential german grammar" which is an overview of German grammar in all cases and tenses. I've read that book cover to cover 3 times now and I still learn something new everytime that I had previously missed before. 

  To finish up, and fine tune, I also purchased a book called "german pronouns and prepositions." Good book to get you famillar with pronouns and their cases. Also a very helpful book on understanding all the minor connecting words that most books overlook. Then just for kicks, I purchased "german idioms" and "Scheisse" which contain nothing but idiomatic expression pertaining only to the german language, as well as slang and curse words.

   But with all this being said, you have to ask yourself what you want out of a language. Do you want to be fluent? ie:being able to speak,read and write. Or do you like a lot of others, just want to be able to read and comprehend what is being said? 

  This forum is the best tool for learning a language. Better than anything you can purchase at any store. And best of all, its free! Hope I helped. Good luck, have fun, and most importantly, don't give up!


----------



## Falcons508

Thanks for responding and I'll definitely look into those books you mentioned. Also what do you mean this is the best tool for learning a language? I read the forum faq and it said dont ask for help or translations I think.

And also, when i said a book I was hoping someone in highschool was using like a textbook. Im currently studying spanish right now and I like the textbook we use because It gives you everything in steps and gives you nice little vocabulary lists.

I just looked at reviews for that German for Dummies book and somebody said it was almost completely useless. I am just hoping to find a beginners German book that got good reviews and will actually help me learn German, Not just a few phrases.

I just found a book that received good reviews.

it was made in 1950 so I am hesitant about it. Have their been any changes in the language? I heard there was a reform but im not sure when. Would a book made in 1950 help me at all right now?

I would post the link but im not allowed yet.


----------



## driFDer

Of course you can't physically learn a language by just being on here! Unless you're a genius!  You have to study on your own. This forum is a TOOL for learners of languages meaning, if you have questions (trust me you'll have plenty) you can actually get an answer from a native speaker! I've found out that some books are rather outdated, (or if written by an english speaking native), and not always correct. But not to worry, they are 99% correct in most situations which should not to be of much concern. 
     As far as the faq, they mean don't ask for help on translations. In the past people have used this site to help with homework. ie getting the answers without actually doing the work themselves. But people will most definantly help you if you need and explination on things. As far as help on translating, most people will not come out and correct your translation attempts on the first try. Jana especially, will make suggestions on what to change, and explain any errors you may have made. Then you must rewrite your translation and try again. That way YOU ACTUALLY LEARN! As far as studying a new language, there is schools, and classes you can take, or if you're patient and think you can do it, you can teach yourself like I'm doing. Its really not that difficult. But you will need patience in the beginning. It will take some time to understand how sentences are formed and how verbs work. But once you get that down its all about building a vocabulary. Depending on how long and how often you study, and how much effort you put into your study times, will greatly determine the quality, and overall outcome of your understanding and usage of the language. I study for about 30 mins a day and somewhere between 2-4 hours on my days off work. But for me, languages is a hobby. I'm currently starting to learn russian. I'm still working on my german for I have still a ton to learn, but I can understand the language enough to be able to start learning another one. I have two 120 page notebooks filled cover to cover, front and back as well as flash cards and a library of books. This is a statment to how passionate I am about learning german. I can also say that everytime I study, I give 110%.  
    So basically to sum up and to answer your questions on the faq. Jana doesn't want people using this site as a cheating tool for homework. Unless you have established yourself on here as a true "learner" then you will get instant corrections on your translations. Otherwise, they will have you make multilple attempts to correct yourself until you understand the mistakes you have made. If you do this on a regular basis, people will get familiar with you, and know that you are actually trying to learn instead of just trying to complete a homework assignment. The people here are the kindest I've met on any forum that I belong to. The don't put you down when you do something stupid but, instead incourage you to learn why you made a mistake and suggest how to fix it, and not do it again! This site is truely the best learning tool. Now if we could only get a phonetics section we would be set!


----------



## driFDer

Falcons508 said:


> I just found a book that received good reviews.
> 
> it was made in 1950 so I am hesitant about it. Have their been any changes in the language? I heard there was a reform but im not sure when. Would a book made in 1950 help me at all right now?
> 
> I would post the link but im not allowed yet.


 
No. The language has changed WAY too much. Think about how people talked in the 50's where you live. Not even close to being the same now is it? You should look for any book published no later that 1996. The letter "ß" is not used often if at all anymore. I still use it because I think it is destinctly german. The rules of the "ß" usage has changed so I would therefore get a fairly recently published book. You will find that the verb "Heißen" is now most commonly written as "heissen." But if you do come acrossed a book that the author still uses the letter "ß" at least it will be used correctly!  Some authors (even german!) after the reform, refuse to use the letter at all. I don't know why. Maybe out of spite? Maybe a "Müttersprachler" can answer that one.


----------



## Falcons508

Thanks so much for responding.

Im guessing it would be best to get a english-German German-English dictionary. (probably Oxford Duden) the 501 German verbs, and Essential German Grammar? And possibly other beginner German books?

DId the reform make the language easier or harder to learn?

Does anyone else know of any good books to help me learn German?


----------



## Jana337

driFDer said:


> No. The language has changed WAY too much. Think about how people talked in the 50's where you live. Not even close to being the same now is it? You should look for any book published no later that 1996. The letter "ß" is not used often if at all anymore. I still use it because I think it is distinctly German. The rules of the "ß" usage has changed so I would therefore get a fairly recently published book. You will find that the verb "Heißen" is now most commonly written as "heissen." But if you do come acrossed a book that the author still uses the letter "ß" at least it will be used correctly!  Some authors (even German!) after the reform, refuse to use the letter at all. I don't know why. Maybe out of spite? Maybe a "M*u*ttersprachler" can answer that one.
> Mutter (sg.) - Mütter (pl.)
> But Muttersprachler (sg.) - Muttersprachler (pl.)
> Remember that the last part of a composite word governs its gender and determines its plural. The first to the last-but-one parts never change in the plural.


Not quite accurate. ß is not used at all in Switzerland. Elsewhere, the latest spelling reform only reduced the number of cases where ß, but the letter has not disappeared by any means. I know that some major publishing houses, journalists and authors (as well as several members of this forum) refuse to write according to the new ortography rules but I haven't heard of anyone who would boycott ß. "Heißen" is the only correct spelling outside Switzerland.



Falcons508 said:


> DId the reform make the language easier or harder to learn?


A million dollar question.  The writing of ß is much more intuitive nowadays but there are many inconsistencies in other parts. However, as a new learner, you are a _tabula rasa_ - you will have to learn everything from the scratch anyway. You will hardly have any particular preference for either the old or the new spelling. For natives and for those of us who had been exposed to the most beautiful language in the world before the reform was launched, the new rules/the changes are hard to cope with. 

But this is not a thread about Rechtschreibreform. We've had quite a few threads about it. And about ß as well (driFDer might want to read up on it).

Jana


----------



## Falcons508

Are you saying that the language does not sound as good now?


----------



## driFDer

Falcons508 said:


> Thanks so much for responding.
> 
> Im guessing it would be best to get a english-German German-English dictionary. (probably Oxford Duden) the 501 German verbs, and Essential German Grammar? And possibly other beginner German books?
> 
> DId the reform make the language easier or harder to learn?


 
Absolutley! You definantly need a dictionary. Should be the first if not definantly the second book you buy. You will often come across words that you will not know the meaning of quite often. I usually look up those words and then write the english definition above the german words. I always look up every word I don't know. Of course when you've just started it would be overkill but, it is a great idea to do it once you get rather familiar with the language. Especially when you keep coming across the same words over and over. Eventually the definition will stick, and you then will have one more word in your vocabulary! 501 german verbs is a good book but it is not one to start with. You must first learn where and how verbs are used in a german sentence. And you must also learn how to conjugate them correctly in different tenses. "Essential german grammar" is a great book but is written in a grammarians language. Meaning, you must be familiar with grammar terms to completly comprehend what is being said. But definantly one to get. 

    You MUST buy the "german verb drills" book. I may sound a bit boring but you will learn so much so fast using this book. After reading it cover to cover you feel like you are a fluent speaker! But again I would not advise it as a 1st book. You need something very basic. If you can, try to get a hold of a high school or college text book. Those will get you off and running then you can fine tune with other books.


----------



## driFDer

Jana337 said:


> Not quite accurate. ß is not used at all in Switzerland. Elsewhere, the latest spelling reform only reduced the number of cases where ß, but the letter has not disappeared by any means.


True....In Switzerland they only use "ss" 



> I haven't heard of anyone who would boycott ß.


Me either. That is why it was in a form of a question. And a big oops on the whole "ü"



> "Heißen" is the only correct spelling outside Switzerland.


So are all the books that I have read, written wrong here in the states!
If some authors decide to not use the "ß" how can "heissen" be wrong?


----------



## driFDer

Falcons508 said:


> Thats the thing, I was looking on amazon.com and I couldnt find any.


 
Really!  I was just on there last week! Well you might want to try Barnes and Noble. They have a website too. Might be a couple dollars more per book but, they do have a decent selection as well!


----------



## Falcons508

Well,I found books. But I couldnt find any High school textbooks.

Ive been to barnes and nobles but I didnt look at German that much because I wanted to learn Swedish at the time. But I did notice a TON of books for French,Spanish,and quite a few German.

Edit: I did find a series of books called the Teach Yourself German. Has anyone used these books? If so, were they effective?


----------



## Jana337

Falcons508 said:


> Thanks for responding and I'll definitely look into those books you mentioned. Also what do you mean this is the best tool for learning a language? I read the forum faq and it said don*'*t ask for help or translations I think.
> 
> And also, when *I* said a book I was hoping someone in highschool was using like a textbook. I*'*m currently studying *S*panish right now and I like the textbook we use because *i*t gives you everything in steps and gives you nice little vocabulary lists.
> 
> I just looked at reviews for that German for Dummies book and somebody said it was almost completely useless. I am just hoping to find a beginners German book that got good reviews and will actually help me learn German, Not just a few phrases.
> 
> I just found a book that received good reviews.
> 
> It was made in 1950 so I am hesitant about it. Have their been any changes in the language? I heard there was a reform but I am not sure when. Would a book made in 1950 help me at all right now?
> 
> I would post the link but I'm not allowed yet.


I am sorry that I cannot recommend any good books I really know. I have never used textbooks written for English natives. But a quick search revealed that learners rave about *German: How to Speak and Write It (Beginners' Guides) *(this must be the old one you mentioned, right?) and that *Teach yourself German* also performs quite decently (and has an audio part). 

The former book was first published in the late 1960s. I do not know whether its subsequent editions have been updated. Even if not, I don't think it is too old to be helpful. It seems to have many redeeming qualities, and speaking like in the late 1960s will not make you sound ridiculous. Moreover, you will get more up-to-date books later. But if the book uses the old spelling, I would think twice before getting it. If you plan to take any German exams, you will be required to respect the new spelling, although it is perfectly fine to use the old one for private purposes.

You may use the forum to ask for help. I certainly hope our FAQ do not give the opposite impression! As driFDer explained, we are committed to teaching you and helping you find the solutions instead of giving them to you just like that. This is what motivates the wording of one of our rules ("we are not a free translation service"), but you look like a serious learner and we will be glad if you stick around and supply us with your questions. 

You probably expect replies in flawless German. In return, it would be nice if you could write correct English.  To learn German properly, you will need to pay a lot of attention to details. Why not start with your mother tongue? 

Jana


----------



## Falcons508

Wow, You were right. That *German: How to Speak and Write It (Beginners' Guides) *book received excellent reviews. Do you think I would need to purchase seperate grammar and vocabulary books?


----------



## Jana337

Falcons508 said:


> Wow, You were right. That *German: How to Speak and Write It (Beginners' Guides) *book received excellent reviews. Do you think I would need to purchase separate grammar and vocabulary books?


I would get a textbook first, learn a couple of lessons and only after developing a feeling for what German is like would I start searching for a grammar book and vocab building books that could be helpful. But it's perhaps just me. 

Jana


----------



## Falcons508

does *German: How to Speak and Write It (Beginners' Guides) *count as a textbook? Or do you mean something used in schools?


----------



## Jana337

Falcons508 said:


> does *German: How to Speak and Write It (Beginners' Guides) *count as a textbook? Or do you mean something used in schools?


Some reviewers were autodidacts, some needed it at school and one person was even a teacher who used it in her courses. A versatile book. 

Jana


----------



## Falcons508

I did find an actual college level textbook but it was about 50 dollars for the 6th edition. But I can get the 3rd edition for 4 dollars, and I am pretty sure it is the teachers edition.

It is called  *Neue Horizonte: A first course in German language and culture (Unknown Binding) *

Would It be better to just pay the money and get the 6th edition?


----------



## Hockey13

Falcons508 said:


> Are you saying that the language does not sound as good now?


 
It sounds exactly the same as it did before  . Rechtschreibreform could be translated as "correct spelling reform." Simply a matter of how the language is written, and after all, it wasn't _so _radical of a change.


----------



## Falcons508

*Neue Horizonte: A First Course in German Language and Culture *

Has anyone used this book before? If so, is it a good book for absolute begginners to start with?


----------



## Falcons508

Jana337 said:


> But Muttersprachler (sg.) - Muttersprachler (pl.)
> Jana


 
Those are the same. Or are my eyes bad?


----------



## Jana337

Falcons508 said:


> Those are the same. Or are my eyes bad?


They are the same - very common for masculine and neutral nouns ending in -er. 

Jana


----------



## driFDer

I do understand the reason for the quantity of questions you have asked. But I think you just need to purchase a book now and just jump in!  My quest to start learning *G*erman (there you go Jana ) was an almost unconcious one. I went to the library (also a good source and it's free!) to pick up some books, and one day just started reading. I started with the alphabet. I tried memorizing the sounds of all the consonants, and vowels, and other letter combinations. I then just started reading words off a list and then checked to see if I was pronouncing them correctly. I did that for a few days and then jumped in head first. That was almost 2 years ago and there hasn't been a day that I've missed studying. If I was to go somewhere after work, I brought my books with me. They never leave my presence.  I think it is this sort of dedication that makes or breaks a person when learning a language. So my suggestion to you falcons is, just pick a book with good ratings (for beginners of course) and just start learning. You are still quite young and you have tons of time. Good luck, have fun, and most importantly ask questions!!!

Justin


----------



## gaer

driFDer said:


> I do understand the reason for the quantity of questions you have asked. But I think you just need to purchase a book now and just jump in! My quest to start learning *G*erman (there you go Jana ) was an almost unconcious one. I went to the library (also a good source and it's free!) to pick up some books, and one day just started reading. I started with the alphabet. I tried memorizing the sounds of all the consonants, and vowels, and other letter combinations. I then just started reading words off a list and then checked to see if I was pronouncing them correctly. I did that for a few days and then jumped in head first. That was almost 2 years ago and there hasn't been a day that I've missed studying. If I was to go somewhere after work, I brought my books with me. They never leave my presence. I think it is this sort of dedication that makes or breaks a person when learning a language. So my suggestion to you falcons is, just pick a book with good ratings (for beginners of course) and just start learning. You are still quite young and you have tons of time. Good luck, have fun, and most importantly ask questions!!!
> 
> Justin


I didn't start until around the age of 35, and although the details are different, I did essentially the same thing you have just described.

I know for a fact that the most important thing for me was to keep going, never give up. 

Gaer


----------



## Falcons508

I heard the younger you try to learn a language the easier it is. Is that true?


----------



## gaer

Falcons508 said:


> I heard the younger you try to learn a language the easier it is. Is that true?


Age is a serious factor, although by 14 your advantage is disappearing fast. The biggest factor is puberty. This is why most kids who are seven or eight who go to a new country will pick up the language with no accent. Most teens who are seventeen or eighteen will not learn a new language with no accent.

I was in my early teens when I tried to learn Spanish, but I was not serious about it. I failed. I succeed with German starting about 20 years later, although I don't use it for writing and speaking (my choice due to many factors).

I still think the greatest factor is will-power or determination. Most people try to learn a new language in a short amount of time. Very few do this successfully.

Gaer


----------

